# Side bench seats, how do they convert into a double



## danny13 (Nov 10, 2011)

Trying to fathom out how my seats convert into a bed, suspect it may be missing something....

below is the layout of the sofas, a photo of the frame as well.

Should there be a length of wood under the cushion that you move to cover the walkway so the cushions can be put over it to make a large double?

If anyone has a similar setup it'd be great to see some photos


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This looks like a self build can you contact the seller for info?
It looks to me that the 2 base cushions come together maybe with supporting legs underneath and the back cushions drop down to fill in the gaps.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you got a table that folds down to fit in the gap?

I had an old van where that was the solution.

Still got the table but the van is long gone.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi danny13

If the four cushions fit more or less exactly the width of the van the intention will have been to support the middle bit on a frame, which you haven't got, to make a double bed. If no luck with previous owner/constructor, just make a simple, sturdy(!!!) frame to fit the space remembering to get the height dead right and ensuring that a. it will stay up and not move when you're on it & b. it will be easy to manage i.e. simple to erect and disassemble and store. I'd use wood, cleverer diy'ers might use metal. The real challenge would probably be the solid sheet covering the frame to provide a continuous flat surface. it could be in sections which would be easier to store but which would have to be firmly attachable to each other to avoid annoying movements whilst tossing and turning (!). 

What is the 'upholstered' sheet you show in photo 2 lying edge down - is that a spare piece or one of the side cushions or seat backs - if so it looks a bit thin. You may find that when you lay all four cushions on a flat surface, they produce a very uneven sleeping surface. This would annoy most people and should be addressed if you think it would bother you. 

Didn't they do one with a fixed bed?    

Good luck!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Stanner is right. the table is used to bridge the gap.
Have you got a table for the van
Try it and see
Phill


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

What is the make of you M/Home it looks like an Auosleeper so it would have had a pull out and legs to support 
The previous owner must have had to single beds.


----------



## danny13 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Sorry, couldn't reply sooner - had to subscribe....but thanks for the replies

I've been told its a bespoke Herald....as they are no longer trading it's hard to confirm it's history. 
Previous owner didn't know, previous dealer it came from doesn't keep sales data back to 2007 regardless of this, I've not seen another Herald like it on a Ducato chassis....however this seating arrangement looks fairly common.

It came with no table, and nothing that would appear to cover the gap/walkway....either these got lost somewhere in its past or indeed it never had any (maybe it is a homebuild...)

The bit of wood in photo two would normally be the base for the main cushion on the right hand side, there is another one like this under the left seat. 

With the cushions all lying flat, it exactly covers the area, so it leads me to believe it should transform into a double, think I may have to build something, but I was also curious how the table worked in this layout. Does anyone have any photos from a similar layout of their table?


----------

